# Unknown chicken breed?



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

I have this rooster I got him at a chicken swap with a Easter egger rooster. What breed is he?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He looks like a mix. But man, those colors. That red against the white is stunning.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Here is the Easter egger .


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Easter eggers by definition are a mix and not a breed. They can be any different color or combination of colors.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

How do find out how much a chicken is worth?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought EE's had pea combs. 

As far as worth it's what your market will bear. Many are sold and end up in someone's freezer.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Here are some of my other roosters!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need @fuzzies to stop by and tell me what those two boys are.


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

They are blue Wyandot’s.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad you knew. I've never seen them before. 

You'd think I hadn't been at this chicken thing for years already.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I thought EE's had pea combs.


It really depends on your definition. The strictest of definitions would agree with you, that an Easter-egger is _only _the type of mixed color egger that is related to the Ameraucana breed, the typically puffy-cheeked, green-legged, and pea-combed hatchery chicken of many feather colorations that lays a blue or green egg. Many hatcheries are now selling Easter-eggers and Olive-eggers that are Legbar-based, too, though, so do not have the pea comb nor any close relation to Ameraucanas. Whether those who believe that strictest definition would consider those true Easter-eggers, I don't know.

I feel like that's too much gatekeeping for what essentially boils down to a special name for a specific kind of mutt, personally. I believe in the loosest definition of Easter-egger, that being simply a bird who had a blue egg gene at some point in its ancestry. This covers the occasional hatchery Easter-egger that lays brown eggs because they did not inherit a blue egg gene from either parent despite hatching from a blue or green egg, and the Easter-eggers that are based on other blue egg laying breeds like Legbars. Beyond that barest of requirement, there are no rules to what an Easter-egger is in my opinion. They can have any plumage color or pattern, any comb, any skin color, just as long as there was a blue egg gene in their background at some point. You might differ in that belief, and that's perfectly fine! I won't try to convince you otherwise!

To make an already too long post a bit shorter, or at least to get to my point after rambling entirely too much, those first two boys look like Easter-eggers to me based on what _I_ define as an Easter-egger. The first one does have a pea comb, just a weird one, probably heterozygous for the gene based on how tall it is. The other two are Blue Wyandottes, as the OP is already aware.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh. OK, so pea combs used to be the norm but just like blue Silkies, some dummy messed them up by tossing any blue egg gened bird into the mix. 

What am I going to do now? I counted on that pea comb to help me ID EE's.


----------

